
Cutting a Raspberry Pi 3B+ in half with a hacksaw - _Microft
https://twitter.com/GregDavill/status/1271972739507556352
======
NoPicklez
Another "I did x extremely random thing with a Raspberry Pi" post

~~~
mastrsushi
I wouldn't call this random. It demonstrates how small it really is, while
still functional.

~~~
NoPicklez
Perhaps you can chuck one in a Raspberry pie and see how durable it is within
harsh environments such as the oven.

